# My Random Pastel Paintings



## serene (Nov 20, 2020)

Tried different subjects in pastels 

Woman in the alley


----------



## serene (Nov 20, 2020)

The Forest runaway


----------



## serene (Nov 20, 2020)

The Beachouse


----------



## serene (Nov 20, 2020)

A large Waterfall


----------



## serene (Nov 20, 2020)

Just some random beach


----------



## serene (Nov 20, 2020)

Poor replica by me of Charles Warren Eaton's "Moonlight Montigny"
He is my one of the all time favorite painters.


----------



## serene (Nov 20, 2020)

Moody Landscape


----------



## serene (Nov 20, 2020)

Random Painting that struck me


----------



## serene (Nov 20, 2020)

Chicken in pastels


----------



## serene (Nov 20, 2020)

Finally purchased pastels after a long lockdown

Misty Forest
Loose painting


----------



## serene (Nov 20, 2020)

Another loose painting of a swamp in rain ,not getting time for painting thee days.


----------



## serene (Nov 20, 2020)

Storm by the cliff


----------



## serene (Nov 20, 2020)

Amber fort and Lake, Royal City of Jaipur, India


----------



## serene (Nov 20, 2020)

This thread is officially closed as I have quit this forum and have deleted my artwork from here.


----------

